# Anyone Selling 240?



## jonesalexr (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi is anyone selling a 240sx? or knows someone who is?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

check on ebaymotors.com or autotrader.com.


----------

